# Pump problem on cherub? Linking to technical faults forum



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry for the cross post, but I posted details of a problem in the technical faults forum, and then remembered I'd only ever used the Fracino forum before. I figure if others alos do that, I'd better link to it. There's a video on the linked post, but the pump noise cuts out periodically when encountering high resistance.

Link here


----------

